# Chico the American Bully



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Finally got Chico's Pedigree in the mail...now in a few months he will be out in the ABKC show ring after his ear crop

This may be Chico's last picture for a while


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Cute pup but sad to see not a single CH or working title in a 3 generation pedgree, maybe your boy will break that streak. Gratz on the pup. Wow some of those dogs have produced over a hundred pups, ouch. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see his crop, hes a cutie.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

gamer said:


> Cute pup but sad to see not a single CH or working title in a 3 generation pedgree, maybe your boy will break that streak. Gratz on the pup. Wow some of those dogs have produced over a hundred pups, ouch. lol


yeah i really don't care about working titles hes a bully not a game dog, and im not that competitive im just going to take him to shows for fun as a hobby


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Rojas209 said:


> yeah i really don't care about working titles hes a bully not a game dog, and im not that competitive im just going to take him to shows for fun as a hobby


Thats cool, just think dogs need to prove worthy of breeding but I am done thread jacking good luck with the pup and may you have many happy days. Cant wait to see his crop look.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's super cute. He's gunna look great with a nice crop job  He's totally gunna be a show stopper.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Probably my favorite coat color. Very clean pup.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that's a really nice puppy I specially like the color but honestly maybe it's the angle of the picture but he doesn't look bully at all to me. He looks like an apbt, his features aren't exagerated and I don't see bully in him. He reminds me a lot of my Bernie when he was a pup.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

He's beautiful!!

Can't wait to see the crop!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just cuz he's a bully doesn't mean that he has to have to really look bully as a pup, a lot of them "pop" when they're older, but my faves are the standards and the classics, but thats just me  i love chico he's adorable, can't wait for his crop


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

A few of my faves are featured in that pedigree...can't wait to see how he develops!!! Make sure to post pics once you get that crop done!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's adorable!i love his color and can't wait to see his crop!


----------

